# PDF zu JPG Convertieren



## Guest (12. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Reihe von PDF - Dateien bis zu (4mb groß) die in JPG Dateien umgewandelt werden sollen. Weiß jemand wie ich das in Java realisieren kann?

Gruß Torben


----------



## philthy (16. Dez 2008)

Entweder, du schaus nach einer PDF-Bibliothek (z.B. iText oder so, einfach mal googeln) oder du machst das mit z.B. imagemagick, da gibt es auch eine Java-API, wie die zu bedienen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich mach das immer so von der Kommandozeile aus.

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2008)

Hallo Philipp,

danke für die Antwort. Werde mir beide Möglichkeiten mal anschauen.

Gruß Torben


----------

